# Unable to upgrade Perl via portmaster



## haimat (May 15, 2013)

I have a FreeBSD 8.3 machine with an old Perl installation, which I wanted to upgrade. However, portmaster ran into the following error:


```
root@c:/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango# portmaster -r perl

===>>> Working on:
	perl-5.10.1_5

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports


===>>> perl-5.10.1_5 1/1

===>>> The lang/perl5.10 port has been deleted: Has expired: no longer under development, use lang/perl5.16 or lang/perl5.14
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for perl-5.10.1_5 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

Any ideas how I can solve that issue?


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

Replace your lang/perl5.10 port with the Perl port that is now the default, lang/perl5.14:

`portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 lang/perl5.10`
`portmaster -R -r lang/perl5.14`

The second command might take a long time to run, it will rebuild everything that used to depend on the old Perl port.


----------



## pkubaj (May 15, 2013)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING, especially entry 20130204.


----------



## haimat (May 15, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## haimat (May 15, 2013)

So I updated via `# portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 lang/perl5.10`, that worked fine. Unfortunately I ran into an error again while updating dependencies 

```
root@c:/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango# portmaster -R -r lang/perl5.14

===>>> /var/db/pkg/lang/perl5.14 does not exist
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

So I tried:

```
root@c:/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango# portmaster -R -r perl
...
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/p5-Test-Simple in background
===> No options to configure
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/p5-Test-Simple from ports
===>>> The update for perl-5.14.2_2 is already done

===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/p5-Test-Simple

===>>> Returning to list of ports depending on perl-5.14.2_2 

===>>> The devel/p5-Version-Requirements port has been deleted: Removed: deprecated, use CPAN::Meta::Requirements (devel/p5-CPAN-Meta >= 2.113640) instead
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

Do I have to specify those dependencies by hand again as before, or is there an easier way to upgrade all dependencies in one go?


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

You have to remove the offending ports before proceeding. 

`pkg_delete -x p5-Version-Requirement`


----------



## haimat (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, I wil check that on the machine tomorrow and let you know then.
Kind regards


----------

